# Dominion Detailing:- Mk2 SEAT Leon Cupra



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I have known this customer for many years through the SEATCupra.Net forums as I had owned a modified Leon myself for 8 years. He was keen to come down from Aberdeen to have his car corrected and sealed with something durable as he lives in a flat so is unable to properly care for his car. This car is running at 360bhp and see's a lot of hard use!

The car on arrival:














































The car was thoroughly de-greased, de-tarred and then washed using my usual 3-bucket method (separate buckets for wash, rinse and wheels):




























The wheels were cleaned with Autobrite Purple Rain fallout remover and Autosmart Smart Wheels and various sized brushes, thin brushes were needed to squeeze between the wheel and huge VW Racing brake calipers!



















There was adhesive residue around the number plates, so this was removed with Auto Finesse Oblitarate:



















The twin exhaust pipes were cleaned with the Britemax twins and fine grade steel wool:



















The interior was hoovered, wiped clean with Autobrite FAB and dressed. The door shuts, sills, etc. were all cleaned and polished too with AF Tripple:














































The paint wasn't too bad, some light swirls and marks but nothing too major, so after trying a few combinations, I settled on Menzerna Intensive Polish on a green Lake Country CCS pad via Flex rotary. Refinement was done using Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze:










A couple of passes on each panel did the job. After wiping down with Menzerna Top Inspection to make sure all defects had been removed, the LSP of choice for a long-lasting durable finish was CarPro CQUK Quartz coating:










The finished car:




































































































The customer was over-joyed at the end result, the CQUK left a very glossy finish and the colour was slightly deeper too, with great flake pop. He departed a very happy chap on his journey back to Aberdeen.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good work


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Great job and a stunning car.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks the part great job


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice job, I'd have to colour match the mirrors though :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice rob :thumb:


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks really great. Nice car too!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man. Paint work looks flawless with great flake pop.

Have the same problem with the wheels and brake calipers although mines more to do with small wheels rather than large break calipers. PITA as I have to move the car forward to clean the insides properly.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mmmm love those brakes  nice finish. I'm getting tempted to try some f these sealants on the everyday car.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: Must be crazy fun to drive with 360 ponies.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

polishyourcar said:


> Nice work :thumb: Must be crazy fun to drive with 360 ponies.


It is extremely fast, puts the power down well. It runs 12 second 1/4 miles, I have seen it do this for myself last year. :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i love ths colour..also the car is awesome..top work


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sadly Bess doesnt look like this any more Allen is more performance over shine. I keep threatening to steal her and wash her.. :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

polishyourcar said:


> Nice work :thumb: Must be crazy fun to drive with 360 ponies.


Ive had the pleasure of driving Bess and I needed clean underpants 

Before getting in her I always check if the wheels are black or white, the white wheels are his racing lightweight wheels...

But he is good to me now as he drives slow with me in the car, im like his wee sister so he is good haha


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice finish, I love that colour


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Great job. Fair trek from Aberdeen to Edinburgh but well worth it!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great. paint looks wet in that light.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great finish, car looks awesome :thumb:.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks all. I believe he's selling it and wants something faster!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

RobDom said:


> Thanks all. I believe he's selling it and wants something faster!


I'm the new owner now rob. Picked it up last week. I was gonna call you about another detail but I don't think its gonna cut it this time round so I think the paint shop is where I'm gonna be heading first.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on new ride buddy ! Nice by the way !


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

big eck said:


> I'm the new owner now rob. Picked it up last week. I was gonna call you about another detail but I don't think its gonna cut it this time round so I think the paint shop is where I'm gonna be heading first.


Bodywork bad? You selling a plat grey LCR?


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

The bonnets stone chipped as well as the bumper and a few small ones on the wings. There's also a crack in the paint on one of the side skirts so that'll need to be sorted out. 

The grey one is my mates. He's thinkin of a K1/Cupra after having a go in mine lol.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Grey one looks nice! Yeah I guess Al drove it pretty hard.


----------

